# Spring Pacific Nw Outbackers Rally - Swap Meet?



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

To all the folks going to the Pacific Northwest Outbackers rally in a couple of days, I've got some spare stuff that somebody might want. I've always thought of just posting it on the Outbackers site, but most of these things aren't worth the cost of shipping...

Let me know if you want any of this, I'll bring it to the rally:

3 stock Outbacker wheel hubcaps (I know I lost these regularly before I bought new wheels, so I'm sure somebody will want these)

Prestone antifreeze flush kit (bought it and figured out it doesn't fit my wife's truck... lost the receipt)

Hot water heater winterization bypass kit (Bought it before I figured out my hot water heater already had a bypass on it... are you seeing a trend here?)

Stock Outbacker radio - White Version (I upgraded to something else, and I've heard that some of the CD players quit working on these, so somebody might want it as a replacement)

Like I said before, let me know and they are yours. I'll be the guy at the rally with the green Excursion, the limp, and the loudest 3 and 5 year olds you've ever heard...

Chet.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> I'll be the guy at the rally with the green Excursion, the limp, and the loudest 3 and 5 year olds you've ever heard...
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]104860[/snapback]​


I won't be at the rally nor do I need the stuff. I just really like your description


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> I'll be the guy at the rally with the... loudest 3 and 5 year olds you've ever heard...


Super! We needed something to drown out the trains. And I thought we were going to have to rely on Jim singing Jimmy Buffett songs!









Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> chetlenox said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be the guy at the rally with the... loudest 3 and 5 year olds you've ever heard...
> ...


The Buffett singing will commence around..oh say, 6-pack thirty?

Who's with me?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a plan.

I have an old generator that may interest someone and some clip on towing mirrors for a Dodge Ram.

See you guys there.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> I'll be the guy at the rally with the green Excursion, the limp, and the loudest 3 and 5 year olds you've ever heard... [snapback]104860[/snapback]​


You haven't heard mine yet.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

My coleman gen set is sitting on my work bench, in pieces, awaiting deliver of parts. They were to be shipped over a week ago, now they are to be here thursday, so that will give me all of one evening to get it back together and running in order to leave first thing friday morning.








It's loud when running, but it just may be the quitest gen set there.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We are heading out tomorrow night ... Almost packed ... See you all Friday ... Everyone have safe trips..


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, we are getting packed up tonight as well. Hoping to arrive at the Deschutes around 5pm, but we'll see how efficient we are...

Chet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> Yep, we are getting packed up tonight as well. Hoping to arrive at the Deschutes around 5pm, but we'll see how efficient we are...
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]105393[/snapback]​


Think I'm going to be the last one there!!!

Leaving Beaverton around 4pm.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh, you won't be the last one there. Now it looks like I won't even get home (Banks) until 4pm. So now I'm thinking 6pm arrival for us is optimistic...

Sure wish I could find somebody to pay me a salary but not have to show up for work...

Chet.

PS - Nobody seems to want to claim any of the extra stuff I've got, so I'm just going to pack it up and bring it with me. I'm tired of it cluttering up my workbench... With 16 or so trailers there, somebody will want spare hubcaps or will need to replace their radio...


----------

